# Rettet MySQL!



## Annett (2. Jan. 2010)

Hallo zusammen.


MySQL war bisher eine Open-Source-Datenbank, die sicherlich einige unter uns direkt nutzen. 
Alle anderen nutzen sie in genau diesem Augenblick indirekt, da beispielsweise unser Forum damit läuft.
Manch eine(r) betreibt mit MySQL ein Gästebuch, einen Blog, einen Shop etc. pp.

Sollte MySQL eine Bezahlsoftware werden oder vom Markt verschwinden, trifft es alle MySQL-Nutzer direkt. 
Bitte belest Euch zu den Hintergründen - defekter Link entfernt - und - defekter Link entfernt - am besten selbst. 

Wer nicht tatenlos zusehen möchte was passiert, sollte sich [DLMURL="http://www.helpmysql.org/de/petition"]diese Petition[/DLMURL] durchlesen und entsprechend abstimmen + unterzeichnen. Das dauert keine drei Minuten.
Unterzeichnen können auch Personen, die mit MySQL nicht beruflich sondern nur privat zu tun haben - man kann unterhalb die Angaben korrekt eingeben. 
Der Fehler beruht vermutlich auf der Übersetzung des Wortes "professionally" aus dem Englischen.

Die Bestätigungsmail könnte im Spamordner landen. Ohne anklicken des übersendeten Links ist die Unterzeichnung wertlos!

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr möglichst zahlreich zur Abstimmung "schreitet" und den Aufruf weiter verbreitet. Je mehr abstimmen, desto besser.




Beste Grüße Annett, die nie damit gerechnet hat, irgendwann einmal für eine Petition einzutreten 

Sag niemals nie....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Da ich MySQL auch nutze, habe ich die Petition virtuell unterschrieben.


----------



## Digicat (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Danke Annett für den Hinweis 

Habe auch gerade unterschrieben, da ich MySQL auch nutze.


----------



## ron (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Habe versucht zu unterschreiben, aber es geht nicht. Mehrere Felder sind rot, aber ich komme da nicht rein.

Ron


----------



## Digicat (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Hmmm ..... Ron

Bei mir ist gerade noch gegangen ...

Vorname, Nachname, E-Mail ..... unten max. drei Hackerl bei "Begründung" und dann noch die Bedingungen akzeptieren .... absenden ....


----------



## Digicat (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Ach ja .. und nach Eingang eines Mails, dies noch bestätigen ...


----------



## ron (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Ich fürchte ich bin zu blød. Die Felder sind rot und ich kann klicken wo ich will, aber es tut sich nichts. Nur das Land kann ich ändern.

Ron


----------



## Annett (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Evtl. mal einen anderen Browser probiert?

Ansonsten blockiert da vielleicht irgendwas. 
Bei mir ging es auch ohne Probleme - hinter der roten Schrift sind die Felder ganz normal auszufüllen gewesen.


----------



## Digicat (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Servus Ron

 

Weiter unten noch die Bedingungen akzeptieren .... fertig und absenden


----------



## Christine (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Hi Admine,

natürlich wird da unterschrieben - ohne MySQL ist doch das halbe Internet tot.


----------



## Joachim (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

So, habs auch getan - hat auch gar nicht weh gatan.


----------



## ron (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Na, habens wir endlich. Einfach nicht weit genug nach rechts geklickt.

Ron


----------



## Digicat (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Na dann ist ja super ... je mehr wir sind .....

Mensch, wenn die Übernahme Realität werden sollte .... da werden viele Foren den Weg nach Nirwana gehen ....

Um es mal ausdrücklich zu sagen ... ich wäre bereit einen Unkostenbeitrag zu leisten ... wie jetzt schon im D-Forum.
Die 12,00 € im Jahr kann ich verkraften .... natürlich auch noch mehr, wenn das Forum/Foren eine Bereicherung und meinen Wissensstand erhöht ....


----------



## Joachim (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

@Helmut
Na ganz soo isses ja nun auch nicht - glaube kaum, das es bestands Server trifft.  Mit Updates dürfte es jedoch mau aussehen...

Na schau mer mal, wos hingeht.


----------



## Digicat (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Ich kann nur von meiner HP sprechen .... und die Bilder-Datenbank (Coppermine) setzt nun mal MySQL voraus ....

Denke das Foren-SW auch in diese Richtung gehen ....

Aber wie du sagst ... schauen mer mal ....


----------



## Christine (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Nicht nur Foren-Software - das eine oder andere CMS arbeitet schließlich auch mit MySQL.


----------



## Elfriede (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Ich habe meine Unterschrift gerade mit dem Mail-Link bestätigt und die Informationen auch gleich  an Freunde mit vielen internationalen Kontakten weitergeleitet.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Petra (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

So ich habe auch meine Unterschrift gegeben.


----------



## Annett (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Moin.

Ihr seid wirklich super. 

Aber bitte denkt daran, hinterher den zugesandten E-Mail-Link anzuklicken, sonst gilt die Stimme nicht.


----------



## Petra (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Hallo Annett

Das is doch klar wie klos.

Alles schon gemacht.


----------



## axel (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Hallo Teichforumsfreunde

Ich hab auch eben unterschrieben . Hoffentlich hilfts !:beten1



lg
axel


----------



## Bine (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rettet MySQL!*

Habs auch getan und zwar gerne weil ich natürlich auch MySQL nutze


----------

